# Whistler Help!!



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow man, why the preemptive pre hostility strike? I don't think anyone has been a douche in this forum.

Anyhow, I know it's been rough in that region. You're still not getting snow? The PNW has started to get hammered and it looks like they are starting to accumulate like crazy. 

I think Golden or Revelstoke have been getting nailed. Probably a little far, but maybe worth the drive. Also, how about Pemberton? Have they gotten anything? That is North of Whistler right? Just some thoughts.

Otherwise, I would guess you're going to have to get up by the glacier to do what you are speaking of. 

Hopefully a massive storm will roll in and all this talk will be moot for you. Bummed for you friend. I've been sweating the PNW as I have a trip in about a month out there. Looks like they are in the cross hairs now, so hopefully I will have excellent conditions myself.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Try looking through older threads -- a couple of weeks ago someone from Whistler was talking about some sweet little jump just off the beaten path a little bit when you go down the peak-to-creek with a (usually) perfect pit of powder beneath. I'll try backtracking a bit too and see if I can't find it for you.

I'm also hating the totally paltry conditions. I've been waiting around with my edge-card burning a hole through my SOUL waiting for the snow to really dump. I'm flying home to Toronto next week for Christmas and won't be able to ride until freakin' NEW YEARS so I'm wicked pissed. 

Bright side? We are looking at maybe 10cms of new snow on Friday, so keep your head up.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Wilster at Whistler. Try saying that ten time fast.

Like everyone is saying things can change drastically in the PNW overnight much less in 10 days. It's coming! I think things will be looking a lot different by the end of this weekend. You friend has a good shot a riding some inbounds pow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

mag⋅net⋅ism;93241 said:


> Try looking through older threads -- a couple of weeks ago someone from Whistler was talking about some sweet little jump just off the beaten path a little bit when you go down the peak-to-creek with a (usually) perfect pit of powder beneath. I'll try backtracking a bit too and see if I can't find it for you.
> 
> I'm also hating the totally paltry conditions. I've been waiting around with my edge-card burning a hole through my SOUL waiting for the snow to really dump. I'm flying home to Toronto next week for Christmas and won't be able to ride until freakin' NEW YEARS so I'm wicked pissed.
> 
> Bright side? We are looking at maybe 10cms of new snow on Friday, so keep your head up.


LOL... That was me that was talking about that nice powder jump. The reason I'm asking for help finding others is that I really doubt there will be any access to the Peak chair. So I'm hoping to find a good area from a mid mountain lift. thanks though.

You're from TO? Me too. VP & Finch. Moved here just over a year ago. you?


----------

